# Diablo 3 Gästepass zu vergeben.......



## Xzyri (19. Mai 2012)

Guten Abend zusammen,

keine Ahnung, ob noch jemand Interesse hat, aber ich hätte noch einen Gästepass für Diablo 3 zu vergeben. Die/Der erste, die/der mich anschreibt, bekommt ihn. LOS LOS LOS ^^

Bitte nicht böse sein, wenn jemand schneller war als Du, oder Du oder Du da hinten.

Und dem "Gewinner" wünsche ich viel Spaß! Es ist ein tolles Spiel! 

Gruß Peter


----------



## dRaMaTiC-101 (19. Mai 2012)

So nachricht ist raus


----------



## Tarut (19. Mai 2012)

hallo,ich wäre intressiert und suche noch einen Gästepass.


----------



## Xzyri (19. Mai 2012)

nochmal hallo.

gästepass ist weg. sorry.

da war jemand sehr fix, die tasten glühen bestimmt immer noch. vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand, der noch einen über hat.

gruß peter


----------

